# New HDX 8.9 Problems downloading books and magazines



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone else had this problem?  First I tried to download and open TV Guide.  Got it downloaded and it would not open.  A box came up in the middle of the page saying "Invalid Item.  This item is protected with DRM and cannot be read on your Kindle.  Please remove from device and download again or purchase a copy from the Kindle Store."  Then it has a cancel and a remove button.  I talked to Mayday (nice, cute young man) and we tried some things that did not work and he came back and said it appears you can only have TV Guide on one device and I already have it on my old Fire.  I said OK...I would address the issue after Christmas (It is my gift.  I was just checking it out but it has to go under the tree  .)  But now I am getting the same message when I try to download some books but not with others.  I don't have the books downloaded to any other devices.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Maybe someone here knows a trick to fix it.  If not my next step is Kindle CS.  Thanks in advance...Connie  Oh, and I also am having trouble with the books that do download some sync to furthest page read and some don't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first thing I would try is restarting the device.  (Press and hold the power key down until it shuts down.  Then power it on.)  I don't expect that to work, but it's the first thing to try.

Try the magazines.  If that doesn't work, I would try de-registering/registering.  It really sounds like a registration issue to me, especially the problem you're having with books.

Different magazines may have different restrictions, but I was able to open the same issue of the Atlantic on both my Fire HDX7 and HDX8.9

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have several times opened the TVGuide on both of my Fires. . . . . I second Betsy's suggestions: sounds like a registration problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, you should check the magazine subscription in Manage Your Kindle http://www.amazon.com/myk. If you go to Subscription Settings, on the left, you'll be able to see your subscriptions. Find TV Guide. It should tell you, in the third column, which device it is being delivered to. Then on the right, you should have the drop-down menu. It will have "Deliver Past Issue to..." and if you select that, you should be able to see which devices issues can be sent to. I have a bunch of devices available on mine.

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Betsy and Ann.  You were sooo right.  Just to be safe I contacted Mayday again (I think I just like to talk to them, LOL).  We did a couple more things and then she said "well let's try deregister and reregister".  Sure enough it seems to have taken care of the problem.  I can get my books and TV Guide to open.  You guys on the Kindle Boards are the greatest!!! Hopefully no other issues will present with my new HDX.  She thinks something just went a little wonky (a technical term, LOL) with the registration and reregistering straightened it out.  Love you keepers of the Kindle Boards and I love Mayday too !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Molly!

Yes, "wonky" is a technical term. 

Betsy


----------

